# Converting Heatilator A42R to LP Gas



## Oldnavycdr (Aug 21, 2013)

OK, new here.  My unit  was installed in 1990 when the house was built -- previous owners.  It is set up as a wood burner but the wife's allergies preclude much use.  I contacted a local fireplace dealer about options for converting this to LP.  Specifically, could I install an insert, could I change out the whole unit, or could I install gas logs.  I'm looking to have a little heat generated but I'm realistic how much when it comes to just gas logs.  My dealer came back with two options:  they could install a Heat&Glo Grand 135 or 130 as an insert but it would require some modifications to the existing unit -- $4K  (I think a hammer is involved).  They could remove the existing unit and replace with a 8000C series but this would requiring tearing out the bedroom wall behind the fireplace to remove.  $3,500.  Wife says no to this option.  So, I guess I'm looking at the gas log option for this unit.  I've seen that Peterson sells gas logs sets that can be used with the glass doors shut (which would optimize my heat output as I have a blower unit on the A42).  Heatilator/H&G sells gas logs for this unit but they must be operated with the doors open.  Either way, will the existing 160 cfm blower offer much heat input into the room?  BTW, the unit is installed with a brick hearth and brick veneer facing to the vaulted ceiling but it is not a masonry fireplace/flu.  Last item:  propane guy quote to run the line & provide the bottle full (lease) is $500 -- $69/year for the lease.  House is on a stand up crawl space with about a 17' run from the outer wall to the point where the line would penetrate up to the box.  Reasonable?

I would be very interested in anyone's experience or views of anything I've posted.  Thank you.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 22, 2013)

Oldnavycdr said:


> OK, new here. My unit was installed in 1990 when the house was built -- previous owners. It is set up as a wood burner but the wife's allergies preclude much use. I contacted a local fireplace dealer about options for converting this to LP. Specifically, could I install an insert, could I change out the whole unit, or could I install gas logs. I'm looking to have a little heat generated but I'm realistic how much when it comes to just gas logs. My dealer came back with two options: they could install a Heat&Glo Grand 135 or 130 as an insert but it would require some modifications to the existing unit -- $4K (I think a hammer is involved). They could remove the existing unit and replace with a 8000C series but this would requiring tearing out the bedroom wall behind the fireplace to remove. $3,500. Wife says no to this option. So, I guess I'm looking at the gas log option for this unit. I've seen that Peterson sells gas logs sets that can be used with the glass doors shut (which would optimize my heat output as I have a blower unit on the A42). Heatilator/H&G sells gas logs for this unit but they must be operated with the doors open. Either way, will the existing 160 cfm blower offer much heat input into the room? BTW, the unit is installed with a brick hearth and brick veneer facing to the vaulted ceiling but it is not a masonry fireplace/flu. Last item: propane guy quote to run the line & provide the bottle full (lease) is $500 -- $69/year for the lease. House is on a stand up crawl space with about a 17' run from the outer wall to the point where the line would penetrate up to the box. Reasonable?
> 
> I would be very interested in anyone's experience or views of anything I've posted. Thank you.


 
You're not gonna be able to operate a gas log SAFELY with the doors closed. The doors that are OEM with that box are tempered glass, not Pyroceram. They won't take the heat & may explode & while tempered glass doesn't form really sharp shrapnel like shards when it breaks, I STILL wouldn't want to get hit in the eyes with any flying projectiles. You either have to go the BIG nut for Pyroceram (Stoll makes them) or you burn it inefficiently with the doors open & you throw your LP dollars up the chimney. The blower unit will be as worthless with LP as it is burning wood...If you want heat, go with the insert. The gas price sounds reasonable, to me...


----------



## STOVEGUY11 (Aug 22, 2013)

Gas logs are used for occasional heat. They are not designed for using for long periods of time.  The Stoll glass doors are awesome beautiful doors.  But when purchased with the Pyro-ceramic glass they are quite pricey. The purchase of the logs and door would be the same price as the insert. I would go the insert route, and actually get some heat out of the fireplace.


----------

